# Canadian musician appearances in movies/tv



## niangelo (Aug 12, 2009)

I was watching the Canadian cop/special forces drama "Flashpoint" the other night, and noticed the name Hugh Dillon in the credits. It didn't really click until a few days later when a buddy mentioned that "the lead singer from the Headstones is on a cop show!"

I can't believe it's the same guy!










vs.











Kind of blew my mind. And he's a solid actor!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

And He's Got a New CD!
http://www.hughdillon.com/

They promo it all the time on CTV, sounds alright.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

he's been in a lot of things...

FILM

Down To The Dirt (2008)... Renny
About Face (2008)...The Agent
Surveillance (2008)...Dad
Trailer Park Boys: The Movie (2006)...Sonny
Hope and a Little Sugar (2006)...Bar Construction Worker
Assault on Precinct 13 (2005)...Tony
Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning (2004)...Reverend Gilbert
Down to the Bone (2004)...Bob
Lone Hero (2002)...King
Johnny (1999)...Dell and Alice's Dad
Hard Core Logo (1996)...Joe Dick
Curtis's Charm (1995)...Spitting White Trash Thug
Dance Me Outside (1995)...Clarence Gaskill

TELEVISION:

Alter Egos Exposed (2008)...(Host)
Of Murder and Mystery (2008) (TV Movie)...Vincent Nichol
Quality Of Life (2008) (TV Movie)...Jean Tellier
The Gathering (2007) (TV Mini Series)...Detective Gamble
Our Fathers (2005)...Johnny DeFranco
ReGenesis (2005/2004)...Danny Dexter (Guest Lead)
The Wool Cap (2004)...Leather Jacket
The Love Crimes of Gillian Guess (2004)...Bobby Tomahawk
The Eleventh Hour (2004)...Eddie (Guest)
Starhunter (2003)...Gus (Guest)
Blue Murder (2003)...Kevin Marshall (Guest)
Degrassi: The Next Generation...Albert Manning (2003/2002) (Guest Lead)
Twitch City (2000)...Guy in the Convenience Store (Guest)
Prince For A Day (1995)...(Guest)


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Trailer Park Boys, the Movie too!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

There was that one episode of Corner Gas with the Tragically Hip and Colin James.
Joey Shithead was in a bunch of stuff over the years: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0445330/
Sook Yin Lee was a rock star (Bob's Your Uncle) before she was a VJ, and then moved on to movies and quasi-porn (Shortbus)
Art Bergmann was in "Highway 61" in the 90s

I had Roland Gift down (Fine Young Cannibals), but on further review, they are British. Don't know why, I always thought of them as a toronto band.

that's all i have for now.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

JIm Byrne was in lots of stuff too.
I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Allanis Morrisette in Weeds.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Jeff Healey in Road House


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Jimmypaz said:


> Allanis Morrisette in Weeds.


and Dogma, of course


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Colin Linden as Father Scott in Intolerable Cruelty (Coen Bros. 2003)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Gord Downie was in the film "Eight Weeks", which came out earlier this year and is out on DVD. As Canadian a film as they come, and recommended.

Robert Charlebois was in a couple of films, including a spaghetti western.


----------

